# Battle of the Browsers



## websurfer (Jun 24, 2002)

Which browser do you recommend most to people? Why?

I recommend Avant [http://avantbrowser.com] to everyone I know. I have tried Netscape, Mozilla 1.7, Slim Broswer, Crazy Browser, and I'm downloading Firefox right now (from what I hear my mind may be changed soon ) The reason I recommend Avant is because of tabbed browsing and tons of other options. My favorite being it will automatically clear up to 7 differnt types of history (history, cookies, temps, etc) when you close it, and it doesn't clog up my taskabr it stays right there in the tray.

So what do you recommend, I'd liek to hear opinions


----------



## Gibble (Oct 10, 2001)

Firefox is GREAT!!


----------



## Gibble (Oct 10, 2001)

Get the Google plugin, and if you do webdevelopment, get the WebDeveloper Plugin, and you'll NEVER go back to IE!


----------



## websurfer (Jun 24, 2002)

I don't like IE at all, I just like Avant's manipulation of it. Whats teh google plugin for FF do?


----------



## Gibble (Oct 10, 2001)

like the google toolbar for IE


----------



## websurfer (Jun 24, 2002)

Basically everythign that can do comes in Avant 

*FF finishes downloading*

I guess I'll find out which I like better soon


----------



## southernlady (May 6, 2004)

I LOVE FireFox...I tried Avant and didn't like it. Didn't like Mozilla 1.7.1 either...too much like Netscape. The bottom bar was just too cluttered. I love simplicity on my screen. Liz


----------



## websurfer (Jun 24, 2002)

I'm on FF now.... I don't really care for it, no where near enough control for me


----------



## southernlady (May 6, 2004)

That's what the View and Tool menus are for! Liz


----------



## Gibble (Oct 10, 2001)

But it's NOT based on IE like Avant

It renders pages perfectly. (Opera isn't even this good)

What do you want to control? Check out the plugins for it...they'll probably fill in any holes you are missing.


----------



## past tense (Apr 25, 2004)

i like firefox its is a nice fast,safe browser.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

I'm using both IE6 and the 'old' Firebird.
Too lazy to upgrade to Firefox right now, but I know I will.
Firebird opens quicker on my P2 450 than my old AMD K6 500.
As time goes by, I find myself using Firebird more and more.
Probably 60-70 % of the time.
Tabbed browsing is fantastic.
I especially like doing searches with tabbs.
I can see going 99% this year .... I still need IE for Windows Update 



Jack


----------



## rancid (Jul 2, 2004)

avant fans!!


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

I use avant normally. On this computer and the 'family' one, IE is used. Im not sure, but im pretty sure that avant is much smaller than firefox. If IE didnt come with Windows automatically then it probably wouldnt be the most popular.

You know, i remember the days when the entire school district used Netscape. Now they all use IE.


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

i remember two tin cans and a long string....


----------



## mach9 (Jan 26, 2004)

New Firefox (0.9.3) and Mozilla 1.7.2. Seventh heaven. After years of struggling with MS browsers......


----------



## Gigs (Jul 8, 2004)

Gibble said:


> Get the Google plugin, and if you do webdevelopment, get the WebDeveloper Plugin, and you'll NEVER go back to IE!


are you talking about the WebDeveloper plugin for Firefox?

and doens't Mozilla already come with WebDeveloper support or something?


----------



## Schnitzu (Jun 5, 2003)

I have used Avant Browser, and I like it just fine. However, I seem to always go back to MyIE2 (now Maxthon) as my main browser of choice. It is very much like Avant, but has a nicer feel about it.

http://www.myie2.com/html_en/home.htm


----------



## jgjulio (Apr 15, 2004)

I also have been using MyIE2 (Maxton). I find it easy and quite powerful. I love the groups function (saves groups of urls that are opened on one click). The tabbed interface, free roboform, popup blocker etc etc. and Free.


----------



## Gigs (Jul 8, 2004)

interesting... i just heard of MyIE2 recently... i think it's going to be between MyIE2 and Firefox as a good alternative to IE...


----------

